

Cool Things About Java Streams - javinpaul
http://speling.shemnon.com/blog/2014/02/11/8-cool-things-about-java-streams/

======
jfasi
It's interesting how the trend among big-time compiled languages seems to be
implement statically-analyzable versions of key features from functional and
dynamic languages. C++'s auto keyword and lambda functions makes a world of
functional-like expression possible. Java's implementing python iterator and
lisp sequence-like streams.

It's fascinating to me to watch experimental and niche languages blaze trails
and then have the designers of the big compiled languages see the success of
certain features almost as proofs of viability.

~~~
lmm
I don't think it's really about compiled vs. dynamic - these features first
became popular in compiled, staticly-typed functional language like Haskell or
*ML. This interplay is good - on .net it sometimes seems like MS is treating
F# as a playground for features where the most popular get picked up and added
to C#, and there are similar things for Java.

If anything it's the dynamic languages whose future I'm less sure of. Lots of
the recent developments are around composing and controlling effects, in a way
that almost requires a more serious type system. Perl was once a trailblazer
but now seems to be dying, Python looks like it might follow it (and its last
big new features seem to have come from Haskell rather than the other way
around). Even Ruby isn't the exciting, fresh language it used to be. It's an
interesting time to be programming.

~~~
pjmlp
I think Microsoft is playing safe with F#.

They are trying to approach it from the point of view, how to bring such
languages to the enterprise, their usual customers, without scaring them away.

The is most likely the reason why F# only gets promoted for library code and
not full applications.

After all, besides F#, Microsoft still supports OCaml and Haskell research, as
far as I know.

As I mentioned in another thread, the average enterprise developer is scared
of such power. Even with language renaissance going over the JVM, I have seen
lambdas being presented to Java developers as if it was a primary school
lesson kind of. :(

------
bra-ket
previous thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7207377](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7207377)

------
mavdi
Awwwww Java has streams too. Bless.

